# 1989 Kawasaki Ninja$1000$



## Rebeccawatson (Sep 14, 2019)

Ask me anything at: RebeccaWatson55[email protected]()m
I'm the first owner and I want to sell my :bigpimp:, the bike is very clean .Full price $1000! VDR55:thumbup:


----------



## Rusty34 (Feb 3, 2017)

Would you please post a rider's view of the instrument panel?


----------

